# Hog-Rabbit hunt role call!



## Apex Predator (Jan 15, 2008)

Looks like this is the next get together!  Looks like many will be arriving around Wed the 6th of Feb.  I will probably set my camp on Wed and break camp on Sun the 10th.  As I've mentioned before, there is plenty of hogs within walking distance of camp.  There are other areas that can be accessed by boat only.  I may utilize my boat some days, depending on the interest.  If some of you folks want to bring a john boat, I can show or lead ya'll to other spots.  I'm really looking forward to this folks!  The following is a link to the management area map.  The buffulo swamp tract, where we will be camping and doing most of our hunting is not on this map.  It is located North West of Cathead tract.

http://www.georgiaoutdoors.com/hunting/WMAmaps/AltamahaWaterfowlArea.pdf







We will be near Darien, Ga.  It is located right off of I-95 half way between Jacksonville, FL and Savannah, Ga.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 15, 2008)

Here is a rough look at Buffalo Swamp.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 15, 2008)

I am in as a definite likely to be there on Wednesday afternoon, but as we all know, things are always subject to change in our lives. 

Really looking forward to it and will be camping. Just ordered me a dozen blunts for da wabbits.

Is there a good place to buy some firewood for camp versus hauling it all the way there?


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll look into a source for firewood.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got the firewood covered.  I'll cut it all prior to the hunt, and bring enough to get us started.  The first day or so we can take a couple of trucks over and pick the rest up.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 15, 2008)

Apex Predator said:


> I've got the firewood covered.  I'll cut it all prior to the hunt, and bring enough to get us started.  The first day or so we can take a couple of trucks over and pick the rest up.



Good man!!! I'll pay up when I get there.

I have included links to the other threads about this event for easy reference:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=157817

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=151294


----------



## robert carter (Jan 15, 2008)

I`ll be there wednesday morning God Willing. I missed the chickahoweveryouspellit hunt due to work but scheduled vacation time ahead for this.I been out of the woods a lot the last couple of months and really look forward to exploring new places. If nothing else I assure you I can catch a fish.RC


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 15, 2008)

No fishin alowed Robert!  This is a huntin trip!   Hopefully the weather will cooperate.  I'm hopin for 35-55 degrees,  overcast skies, and a steady 10 mph east wind.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2008)

as of now i don't think i can make it.....but that is not defianant either.....LOL....as the CEO,CFO and one of three employ's of my company ........alot depends on work tween now and then.


----------



## cardenuto14 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi everyone!
I live in atlanta and have been bowhunting for a few years now. I have been looking for some guys to get to know and hunt with and I was wondering if it would be possible for me to tag along on this hunt. 

I shot a compound bow now but I have been reading a bunch of posts over the last few days because I am really interested in getting into traditional archery. I saw this get together and thought it would be a great time and a good learning experience.

 I have been dying to go hog hunting but don't know anyone to hunt with and can't afford to pay for an outfitter. So if it would be cool with you guys to teach a newbie how to shoot  a stick and string and how to hunt hogs and rabbits, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 16, 2008)

cardenuto14,

If you could make it down, we would love to have you.  Keeping the torch burning, by introducing folks to traditional archery, is what it's all about.  These are some of the nicest folks you will ever meet.  

Hope to see you, Marty


----------



## Just BB (Jan 16, 2008)

Unfortunately, I can't make it that weekend. Sure wish I could but other obligations just won't let it be. I wish you all great success, a warm campfire and a safe trip.


----------



## cardenuto14 (Jan 16, 2008)

Apex Predator said:


> cardenuto14,
> 
> If you could make it down, we would love to have you.  Keeping the torch burning, by introducing folks to traditional archery, is what it's all about.  These are some of the nicest folks you will ever meet.
> 
> Hope to see you, Marty



Thanks Marty,
     I look forward to meeting all of you. I just have a few questions. Since I have never been rabbit hunting, is there anything special that i will need to bring? Also, I am assuming that the same broadhead/arrow combo that i use for deer will work for hogs? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 16, 2008)

I like to use blunts for rabbits, but many use old broadheads.  Just be ready to make some shots at 10 feet!  Many aren't ready for that close of a shot.  Your deer setup is fine for hogs.  We can brief you on shot placement when you get here.  The vitals on a hog are smaller, lower and more forward on a hog.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 16, 2008)

If nothing changes, I'll be there.  Don't know what day I'll show up though.  Have to wait and see what the workload is like that week.
Chris


----------



## fflintlock (Jan 16, 2008)

Man I sure wished I could make it for this hunt, been in that area a little bit, you guys are gonna have a ball !
This is gonna be a dang good hunt, I assure you. Good luck to all, safe travel and look out for the fun !


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 18, 2008)

I think I need to define what I intended to accomplish with this hunt.  I have been shooting traditional gear for about 10 years, but just shifted to all traditional this year.  I hunt with compound shooters all the time because I don't have any traditional bow hunters near me.  I wanted a chance to meet some of these great folks that I converse online with.  I have been unable to attend the wonderful out of town shoots/hunts due to my work situation.  I am all for wheelie shooters attending if their desire is to broaden their horizons and be introduced to the more rewarding, simpler side of bow hunting that traditional gear provides.  I certainly can't exclude anyone from hunting on public land, but I don't want to take away from anyones traditional experience either.  It would be sad if some decided not to attend if they thought it would be the same old public land bow hunt with crossbows, compounds, and firearms.  This WMA is very quite this time of year, which is the reason I chose it.  That and the fact that I know it pretty well.  Please understand that my intentions are not to exclude anyone, but I would prefer if this was a traditional gathering as it was intended.  After all, you wouldn't bring your Volkswagen to show at an american muscle car show, would you?


----------



## Bornwrecurve (Jan 18, 2008)

Apex,
You made some very good points. I do agree with you. I too have few trad people around here, north florida. I am looking foward to that weekend. It is not to far from here. I have to work so can't make it until friday night. Hope ya save a few cotton tails for the later folks. ha
I have shot wheels for years and reucrve on and off for a couple. I am in the switch over mode to all trad. I made it to the hunt that TBG had at chicky and it was a blast. My son went with me and he had the time of his life. We got no game but lots of memeroies. I think we will have log stew for a while. He shot the heck out of some stumps.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 19, 2008)

*BUMP*

Let's get on with this thang!!! I can hardly wait.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jan 19, 2008)

One note of caution from a bystander who wishes he could accompany you.  I spent 30 years in and around Buffalo Swamp.  I can tell you that many experienced hunters and woodsmen have spent 24 miserable hours wandering aimlessly and hopelessly lost in this vast wilderness.

This area is unique in that you will find very few landmarks by which you can relate to.  It is especially risky when skies are completely overcast.

A GPS and spare batteries, are a must for your personal safety.  Might be wise to even back this up with a reliable compass.  If you have neither, choose yourself a hunting partner who has this equipment and is well versed in how to use it.

You should never visit this area without treating yourself to the local seafood.  Make room for this on your schedule.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 19, 2008)

Vernon Holt said:


> One note of caution from a bystander who wishes he could accompany you.  I spent 30 years in and around Buffalo Swamp.  I can tell you that many experienced hunters and woodsmen have spent 24 miserable hours wandering aimlessly and hopelessly lost in this vast wilderness.
> 
> This area is unique in that you will find very few landmarks by which you can relate to.  It is especially risky when skies are completely overcast.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mr. Vernon! I never go into any swamp without my GPS with extra batteries AND a compass to boot. I can get lost on a football field and not find the goal posts.

I will definitely check out the seafood establishments. I suspect Apex can recommend a  good one.

Thanks again!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 19, 2008)

Vernon is correct in this.  Big swamp, one road through it.  Know which side you leave the road and at a minimum, have a good compass.  I'll share a story with you folks.

I took my little brother hog hunting in this swamp a few years ago.  He is the paramilitary type.  We were using our bikes to get to the back of the property.  There is a gate that restricts vehicular traffic past a certain point.  The road goes another 3.5 miles to the back.  He shows up with his black plastic rifle, a tactical vest loaded with magazines, a side arm in a drop down leg holster, two of those little family radios, and an old 8 channel GPS receiver.  We bike to the back and prepare to leave the road.  He marks the truck on his unit before we leave, but forgets to mark the bikes!  I reluctantly take a radio.  We agree to meet up at 1100 back at the bikes.  I am chasing hogs all morning, but make the 1100 meeting.  No brother!  At 1200 I decide to get on the bike and ride up and down the road trying the radio.  It is real windy as well.  At around 1400 I finally raise him on the radio.  He sounded like a mad man, but was very grateful!  He would have to climb a tree to get a GPS fix, and was making his way through chest deep water at times to the truck which was over three miles away.  He had been at it for 4 hours and wasn't even half way.  I gave him a fix to my location and he stubled out of the swamp 30 minutes later.  He had fired all his rounds trying to signal me, but I couldn't here them over the wind.  He hasn't been hunting with me since.  I still have fun with the story!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2008)

i agree with vernon to a point.....LOL.... take a compass and know how to use it. and have a GPS W/extra batt. for a back up. better yet take 2 compasses and a GPS.
 me and lewis got lucky down at horse creek with no compass the first day then we went and bought one a piece. we didn't get lost but we were about a mile from the truck when we came out for camp.


----------



## SOS (Jan 19, 2008)

Ahem, this is a traditional archery site, gentlemen.  Compass....the word is...Compass!

A good hint is something I do whenever I'm in new and unfamiliar territory.  I have a compass and a whistle on a lanyard around my neck.  Always have it, always know where it is.  Don't bet your life on something with batteries.  A compass always works, when you go in, remember the direction of the road...you will get out!

I may have to get in on this fun.  Been a long time since my one trip to Altamaha. - I may actually have that Friday off.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 19, 2008)

I always carry two compasses. You`ll sometimes need one to back the other up cause sometimes it seems one will LIE.RC


----------



## SOS (Jan 19, 2008)

True, RC, although I've never know a compass to lie.  Of course its been so long since I've stalked a pig, the magnetic poles of the earth may have shifted!


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 19, 2008)

I may be able to go after all. I'm excited now. Who will be going from southwest Ga? maybe we could ride together and share the three bucks a pop. I don't have a john boat, but I've got a compass!


----------



## pine nut (Jan 20, 2008)

Is any body going to stay 'til  Monday or Tuesday A. M.?  I can't get there 'til Friday night and it's a long way to come for a day and a half.  I'm thinking to bring a john boat too.  I would likely get there  about daylight Sat.  as I'll be staying at Shellman's Bluff ( about 20 miles away.  May not come if nobody is going to stay longer.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 20, 2008)

Dendy, I will be coming through Macon if that will help.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2008)

SOS said:


> True, RC, although I've never know a compass to lie.  Of course its been so long since I've stalked a pig, the magnetic poles of the earth may have shifted!



steve next time we are at horse creek remind me to show you a place where you will think your comass is lying to ya. if robert had not warned me i would have thought mine was lying that day.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Al. Have you heard whether or not Clay or Chris will be going? D.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 20, 2008)

sawtooth said:


> Thanks Al. Have you heard whether or not Clay or Chris will be going? D.



NO.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 22, 2008)

I think I might be able to go, me and Dendy might ride together over there.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 22, 2008)

hogdgz said:


> I think I might be able to go, me and Dendy might ride together over there.



Good deal!!! I'm really looking forward to this adventure. I expect you will be drawing some blood with that new recurve Chase.


----------



## fflintlock (Jan 22, 2008)

Man, I really wished I could attend this !
I'm kinda mad and upset !
I know ya'll will have a dang good time.
I'll make it next year, cause, I'm gonna push for next year !!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 25, 2008)

Had a little scare Sunday afternoon.  I drove over to do some more scouting and discovered the front gate locked at the WMA!  I had to walk a couple of miles to get to an area I wanted to check out.  We had several inches of rain the night before so fresh sign was under water!  I did find some really fresh sign though where the water was all stirred up muddy like around the base of some cypress trees.  I didn't leave myself enough time to do all that walking, so didn't get to cover as much ground as I would have liked.  The hogs are definitely thick this year though.  It's taken me until today to find out why the gate was locked.  Road maintenance that will be finished next week.  The ranger assures me that all will be open for our outing.  I am getting really excited now!  I think I will go out and take some rabbit photos this weekend to get you folks in the gaming mode!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 25, 2008)

Man i might have to go to this one


----------



## Al33 (Jan 25, 2008)

DENNIS said:


> Man i might have to go to this one



I sure hope so!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 25, 2008)

I am still planning on going, Denis I shure hope your there.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 25, 2008)

If i make it down there i wont be there till sat. morning


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 26, 2008)

I'll be there.  It may be some time Friday, but I will be there one way or the other.  I'm already pumped.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 27, 2008)

Went out today and had hogs all over us.  My buddy missed one at 25 yards with his super bow to start us off.  We spotted several feeding along a canal and moved in.  He waited until I got about 75 yards down the creek to head them off, then he moved directly towards at least three feeding hogs.  When he shot hogs exploded everywhere, with 7-8 headed my way.  The cover was all right along the water, so that's where I set up.  The hogs pretty much ran me over.  It was tough picking out which one to shoot!  I finally shot a brown one at about 12 yards.  He was very slightly quartering towards me.  The shot looked a little high but good.  He whirled at the shot and ran towards my buddy, with most of my shaft hanging out.  He entered some thick cover along the canal, and we could hear him hit the water and swim across.  We marked the blood trails and headed back to the boat to give them an hour.  He said his was hit in the ham region, but quartering away hard.  Good blood on his, and not quite so good on mine.  He is shooting four bladed slick tricks, and I am shooting 1 1/2" wide Magnus two blades.  The bow was my Ghost that I draw about 46# at 27 inches, pushing a 613 grain CE heritage shaft.  We found his hog still alive, but unable to rise at the end of a 40 yard blood trail.  We crossed the creek and could find no sign of him coming out of the water.  I knew he had to have died in the canal, but didn't know how to find him.  I didn't want to go swimming, too many gators!  We motored up the canal really slow looking hard and found him under an overhanging limb.  Brad spotted his rump just under the surface.  The autopsy showed that Brad's hog was penetrated stearn to stem.  I don't know how he lived for the one hour plus!  Tough critters.  My shot went right through the center of the shoulder blade, took out the top of both lungs and stopped with just the tip through the skin about half way back on the body.  He must have whirled at the shot because he was almost broadside when I shot.  I figure I got about 14" of penetration total.  The photo shows the arrow hung up trying to back it out of the shoulder blade.  It took some doing!

This first photo is our spotting tree.  You can see along ways across the flats from here.






These next two are Brad's stalk that led to a miss.











Me in the bow of the boat!






Our days bounty






Makin' pork chops!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 27, 2008)

I think we should have three or so boats in camp.  It will expand our options.  I will have mine.  Who else can bring a john boat?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2008)

dang son your wearing the ghost out anitcha.......LOL


----------



## pine nut (Jan 27, 2008)

Marty,  I talked with you a good while back about this hunt and said I didn't know if I could make it.  I can't get down until Sat AM.  Dennis and I will be coming to my place @ Shellman's Bluff on Friday night late.  What time would we need to be @ camp to get hooked up with everyone.  I will try to get my boat cleaned out and gassed and wheelbearings checked and bring it if that will help.  It is a 14' GIII jon boat with a wide beam and an 18 hp merc.  Where do you put in ?  At Darien or at the public ramp.  I was not planning to bring it cause I'm coming a long way and late to the party so to speak but I can if you think it will be helpful.  We're staying until Monday, but not camping though we want to socialize with the group until bedtime then we'll go to shellmans.  Will this be ok.  I need to check on the place anyway and it seems a lot less trouble than packing all the camp stuff.  Good warm bed etc.  LOL  I told Al33 about B&J's resturant in Darien .  It's almost walking distance and very good eating.  Have you eaten there?  If we can I think we're going to try to go there Sat PM.  There's a seafood buffet or order from the menu.  They have a killer ribeye too.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 27, 2008)

I think everyone will be still hunting the swamps, so there is no need to start until you can see around you.  That will probably be around 7 am.  Those that may want to hunt the river from a boat will have to play the tide.  I will check the charts and post the times.  Access to these islands is pretty much restricted until you have at least half a tide to get up these canals.  Then you have to watch how late you stay.  I can handle myself plus 2 in my boat.  Let's see who else can bring a boat.  I think RC mentioned possibly bringing his, and he doesn't have to tow it but an hour or so.  I think I talked him out of it earlier, but I have really started to expand my range on these islands.  I think we should just play it by ear.  If we aren't getting enough close encounters of the squealing kind near camp we can take to the river.  I put in downtown mostly for hunting the WMA islands.  BJ's is good, we can do that Sat night!  Saturday might be the best day for a rabbit hunt maybe, since many won't get there until then.  I plan to make up plenty of my maps and have them out for late comers each day.  I will be setting my camp Wed after dark.  We will just have to devise a daily plan of attack.   Some will surely want to just be pointed in the right direction.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 27, 2008)

Way to go Marty!!! Congrat's to you and your buddy!

Great narrative and photo's of the hunt. I am pumped!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 27, 2008)

Awesome, congrats to ya'll, sounds like ya'll had a good hunt.


----------



## cardenuto14 (Jan 27, 2008)

That is awesome Marty! I am so excited about this hunt that I can hardly wait.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 27, 2008)

Pretty pleasing porkers ya got there....good job!  Thanks for the comeback.  I think for this short trip I'll not bring the boat.  Bill


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 28, 2008)

I've got us one load of firewood cut.  That's alot more work than I remember!  No wonder I never use my fire place.  Wow!  Enough to get us started any way.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats, That is just how I hunt them in SC.
I have a boat like a waterbug probly good for two if I need to bring it and 2 paddles.

I praticed those 10 ft shots today like you said for rabbits. I hit a pine cone first 2 times and just missed it the last. I think I can handle a 12 yd or less shot right now. for some reason I am still hitting a little high on the 20 yd attempts.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jan 28, 2008)

Way to go Marty!

Dendy-
I'm not going to be able to make it. However, don't forget, I have your folding seat. I also have Al's folding seat too. Maybe you can swing by and pick them up? Give me a call.
Clay


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jan 28, 2008)

This sounds awesome! I shoot a compound but have yet to get my first kill w/it. I also have my Dad's old Bear Kodiak Magnum recurve. He gave it a camo job and home-made sights MANY years ago. I'm unsure of how safe it is, it's the factory string. Dad kept the string off the bow when not in use and it appears to be OK, but I'm worried about it's age. Maybe I could join with my compound and let yall look over my recurve's condition and maybe teach me something?  Here's some pics:


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 29, 2008)

That Kodiak Mag looks fine to me.  Bring it along and we'll have you huntin' with it!


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm sure someone can make you a string.  I have some Dacron on the way, but don't know if I will have the string making figured out before I make it down there.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 30, 2008)

Anyone besides me packing up already?

Not sure what the weather is going to be like but I am planning on anything from snow storms to tropical warm fronts.


----------



## cardenuto14 (Jan 30, 2008)

Al33 said:


> Anyone besides me packing up already?




I'm right there with you. I started making a list of all the things i need to pull together. I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 30, 2008)

Bring some knee high rubber boots, and a good skinning knife!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 30, 2008)

Apex Predator said:


> Bring some knee high rubber boots, and a good skinning knife!


I have them and some chest waders too if you think I should bring them. Wasn't planning on bringing the waders but if they will come in handy I will.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 30, 2008)

I think chest waders would be too cumbersome, but I have used hip waders quite a bit.  My last hip waders rotted away, so I have been more limited to where I can go with my knee boots.  There is quite a bit of water in the swamps right now.  The hogs prefer to feed right at the edge of the water.  There are many islands in the cypress swamp that you have to cross water to hunt.  I guess that's obvious to most, huh? 

Driving directions:  Take I-95 Exit 49 and head north on HWY 251.  Keep straight when 251 branches off to the right.  Eight and 1/2 miles from 95 you will turn left.  I think this is the only left you can make.  You can't miss it because the speed limit drops from 55 to 45, 35, and then 25 right before the left turn.  Take this road to the end of the pavement.  Two hundred yards past the pavement turn left into the WMA.  You will see the sign in box by the front gate.  You are required to sign in the first time you hunt only.  Go through the gate and drive to the split in the road.  It is marked with a campground sign, and the first campground is a short bow shot down the left road on the right.  The second, or spill over, campground is about 100 yards past the first one on the left.

Bring water jugs for fresh water.  I will make a trip to my home periodically to fill jugs, or get my boat if needed.  If you follks have any questions, fire away.  I will answer them to the best of my ability.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm itchin fellas!  I plan to go out Sunday and cover some more ground.  I should have quite a few leashed and staked to the ground for ya'll.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 2, 2008)

Man im fired up about it, i just wish i could get down there sooner buy the time we get down there ya'll will have all the pigs in the coolers!


----------



## cardenuto14 (Feb 2, 2008)

Apex Predator said:


> I'm itchin fellas!  I plan to go out Sunday and cover some more ground.  I should have quite a few leashed and staked to the ground for ya'll.



That sounds great! Then i'll be able to get a follow-up shot when i miss the first one. the tracking job shouldn't be too hard either!

I'm excited too. i just came in from shooting. I can't wait to shoot some trad bows!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 2, 2008)

I will bring friday a 120 qt cooler full of ice.


----------



## pine nut (Feb 2, 2008)

We'll bring some water Sat AM when we get there.  If you could have the fish fry about 10:00 PM we could make it!!!!!  I guess that'd be late for every one else though.  LOL  have a good one.  Bill


----------



## Al33 (Feb 2, 2008)

I have my wabbit woppers weady ta go and have been pwacticing wiff dem by shootin' pine cones an' other stuff in the yard. I wanna wop some wabbits and skewer a pig.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2008)

Went out scouting/hunting yesterday.  Found lots of sign near camp, but didn't see any pigs.  Took the boat in the PM and got on hogs pretty quick.  Had a monster at 40 yards, but he was on to us.  Had two more 100 pounders at 20 yards, but couldn't get a clear shot.  I've definitely been seeing more out in the marsh lately.  So far I'm the only one with a boat.  Any one else able to bring a john boat?


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 4, 2008)

I could have, but I sold mine yesterday.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2008)

Any of you folks ever seen a hog nest?


----------



## Al33 (Feb 4, 2008)

Cool! Thanks for the reports Marty!!! I am a no boater.


----------



## Just BB (Feb 4, 2008)

Man, I wish i was able to go with you folk. Have a great time, be careful, shoot straight and take lots of pictures for the ones that can't make it. OH, Would someone please save me a couple rabbit feet. Daughter wants a good luck charm.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 4, 2008)

Just BB said:


> Man, I wish i was able to go with you folk. Have a great time, be careful, shoot straight and take lots of pictures for the ones that can't make it. OH, Would someone please save me a couple rabbit feet. Daughter wants a good luck charm.



Thanks Mike, I wished you and a whole bunch of others here could make it also.

If I get a rabbit I will save the feet, and one thing is for sure, if I get one luck will definitely have played it's part.

Looks like we are going to have some great weather.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2008)

Al, if you don't kill a rabbit it's because you got struck by lightening on the way down here!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 5, 2008)

Apex Predator said:


> Al, if you don't kill a rabbit it's because you got struck by lightening on the way down here!



Maybe I'll run over one on the way down there.

I do not know if my AT&T cell will have service there so are there any emergency contact numbers available other than DNR numbers?


----------



## Allen Oliver (Feb 5, 2008)

Howdy guys looking forward to this weekend. This will be my first hunt with yall. Look forward to meeting everyone.I plan on being in camp by Friday morning. If nothing else I will learn some shooting and tuning skills from everyone. Is the fish fry still on for Sat? I am bringing my fish cooker and some peanut oil. I will also bring some hush puppy mix and grits. PM me if I need to bring something else.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Feb 5, 2008)

hogdgz

Are you coming? We live close to each other and I am always looking for good people to hunt with. I have a lot of hogs on the club I hunt on and need help controling the critters. Maybe we can do a little critter control together sometimes.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 5, 2008)

My cell is 912-297-0044 and my hunting buddies # is 912-270-3838.  His name is Brad and he is familiar with the area that we will be hunting.  My home # is 912-265-8531.  My wife will be able to make some calls to expedite help if needed.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 5, 2008)

I've got a Catquiver II that I am bringing to trade.  I really need a back quiver for rabbit hunting.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Marty!!!

acchyper, looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 5, 2008)

I will bring my canoe if yall think we can use it. When are you going down Al. I plan on stopping by Beaverdam on the way down.               Jeff


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 5, 2008)

I plan to show some folks some marsh hunting while they are here.  My boat can handle me and two others.  Don't know if we will have any other boats in camp or not.  Up to you on the canoe.


----------



## trad bow (Feb 5, 2008)

I'll bring it. Stays on top of truck anyhow from now till bream slack off.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 5, 2008)

I left this morning and am in Vidalia visiting with Handgunner. Was planning on being there about noon tomorrow but waiting to see what the weather is going to do. If it is going to be stormy I may try and wait it out here rather than try to set up camp in the wind and rain.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm with you Al.  I was planning to set up tonight, but may wait until first am tomorrow due to the weather.  It's supposed to be beautiful after this front passes.  I don't think anyone will show until Thursday morning.   I hauled a load of firewood up there in the dark last nite.  If no one steals it, we should have a few days worth.  Pine Nut has some at his place that we need to haul if necessary.  I also have maps for Buffalo Swamp and the local waterways for every one.  I'm ready to kick this thing off!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 6, 2008)

*You're Killin Me!*

Just read this thread and wanted to be first on the list for next year's trip.
I've got to get working on a longbow and a jon boat, that swamp looks like a great place

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 6, 2008)

I just finished up an awesome breakfast Jamie cooked up. Last night we built a fire on the shores of a small lake, caught fish, and Jamie grilled up some sausages with pepper & onions. We sat around the fire, looked up at the beautiful night sky full of stars which gave us cause to reflect and talk about spiritual matters and life in general. After returning to the house Delton and I stayed up late breaking rocks on his deck. We will be touring the fields and dirt roads today looking for turkeys and anything else we can find.
As you can tell I am enjoying my visit immensely and what a great start to what surely will be a great adventure. 
Looks like I will remain here for another night and be at camp in the morning. You folks be careful on your drive down and I am really looking forward to seeing everyone at a camp fire.


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 6, 2008)

Retirement must be great.  See y'all early lunch Friday.


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 6, 2008)

Man I am so jealous, I shure wish I could come to this one. Doesnt look like I will be able to make it though. Take plenty of pics for us and good hunting!!!


----------



## cardenuto14 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm leaving tomorrow morning around 8 or so and should be there by 1. So i'll see all of you there! I can't wait!!!


----------



## robert carter (Feb 6, 2008)

I`m with you fellas. I`m packed and ready I`ll be leaving at 6:00 in the morning God Willing. Marty I got the boat tuned but Chris is gonna bring his instead.He`ll be there at 2 or 3 I think. Looking forward to it.Its mighty windy here right now and raining.I`m bringing a couple of pig shoulders and some ribs we can cook for supper tomorrow night.Safe riding folks and see you tomorrow.RC


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll be there at daylight setting up my camp.  See ya'll in the morning!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 6, 2008)

I plan on being there by noon on friday.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Feb 6, 2008)

Anybody play guitar or any other instrument that will be in camp this weekend? I am going to bring my guitar and thought if anyone else plays we can play some tunes.


----------

